# Still Confused - Lower Control Arm Bushings



## NC70GoatMan (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm finally getting around to doing a full resto on my '70 GTO Convertible and one of the things that has me perplexed is why does my right lower control arm have two round bushings and the left LCA have one round and one oval? The build date is April '70 making it a late production run so I would *think* that it would be oval on both sides. 
Does it make a difference? Would it be better to have both LCA's have either round/round or round/oval bushings?
Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

NC70GoatMan said:


> I'm finally getting around to doing a full resto on my '70 GTO Convertible and one of the things that has me perplexed is why does my right lower control arm have two round bushings and the left LCA have one round and one oval? The build date is April '70 making it a late production run so I would *think* that it would be oval on both sides.
> Does it make a difference? Would it be better to have both LCA's have either round/round or round/oval bushings?
> Thanks!


I would suspect that at some time in it's life, one of them has been replaced. During a front-end rebuild it wasn't all that uncommon just to replace the whole arm instead of going to the trouble of pressing out the ball joint and the bushings if all needed to be replaced.

Bear


----------



## NC70GoatMan (Mar 23, 2011)

You're probably right, that the arm was replaced somewhere in it's history. 

I'd like to replace it with one that has an oval bushing so if you, or anyone reading this, have any ideas on where I can find one I'd appreciate it.

Thanks for your reply by the way!

Mike.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

NC70GoatMan said:


> You're probably right, that the arm was replaced somewhere in it's history.
> 
> I'd like to replace it with one that has an oval bushing so if you, or anyone reading this, have any ideas on where I can find one I'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...


You're welcome :cheers Food for thought though --- if it were me, I'd consider replacing the oval arm with another one that uses round bushings instead. Because: you can get round bushings in polyurethane (better handling) but I've yet to find them in oval.

Bear


----------

